

Startup Quote: Shervin Pishevar, founder, Social Gaming Network - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3048959856

======
raychancc
Surround yourself with value creators so you can be open with your heart and
mind in an environment based on grace, merit and generosity.

\- Shervin Pishevar (@shervin)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3048959856>

